# Uk, British rock with aquascapes



## chilled84 (2 Dec 2011)

Anyone got any pics of people useing rocks from this country only.


----------



## Stu Worrall (2 Dec 2011)

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=8448&hilit=llyn 

cant link pics in work so will put up later


----------



## Eboeagles (2 Dec 2011)

I've used a shale / slate on my new nano - but it doesnt look like a professional scape for sure... so the pics will be nothing like Stu's!!


----------



## Stu Worrall (2 Dec 2011)

get some pics up eboeagles, I'm sure it looks great 

Can put the pics of mine up now as not blocked at home!  

This rock was quarried from a new sewage works installation on the Llyn Peninsula, Wales.


22/11/2009






Final image of tank


90x45x45cm ADA Entry 2010 by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## OllieNZ (2 Dec 2011)

Looks great Stu.
Im using Cotswold Stone in mine, will post pics when I've finished the hardscape.


----------



## chilled84 (2 Dec 2011)

Fantastic stuff so far, Just seems there is not a great deal of people useing British UK rock in there scapes.


----------



## Arana (2 Dec 2011)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> Fantastic stuff so far, Just seems there is not a great deal of people useing British UK rock in there scapes.



Would love too but not easy to get hold of in london, next time you are near a quarry feel free to pick me up a boot full


----------



## chilled84 (2 Dec 2011)

Arana said:
			
		

> chilled84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i could do just that if ya llike


----------



## Eboeagles (2 Dec 2011)

Ok will upload some when I get a chance. Nice comments only please!! 

My rock was from Tunnels Beaches in Illfracombe. I was there on my hols this summer & it was unbelievable - 3rd best rock pooling in the UK apparently...

An amazing beach with loads of shale/slate up for grabs. I've got loads - comes up tiny as well i collected bucket loads - much to the dismay of the mrs! so if u like let me know I can send... My scape wasn't really what I had planned but kinda felt right.


----------



## Arana (2 Dec 2011)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> Arana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am currently googling quarrys in the south east, if i dont have any luck i think a family summer holiday in Devon might be in order this year


----------



## George Farmer (2 Dec 2011)

I used some stones collected from a beach in Cornwall for this aquascape -


----------



## Arana (2 Dec 2011)

I remember that White Cloud Biotope George, Lovely rocks mate


----------



## ghostsword (3 Dec 2011)

Yeah, there are great rocks in the uk. I also liked George's aquascape, a true classic.

For the london boys, such as myself, a trip outside the m25 is needed, it seems that the good stuff is all outside.  


___________________________

I don't know what is the secret of success, but the secret of failure is trying to please the world!


----------



## Nelson (3 Dec 2011)

Arana said:
			
		

> I am currently googling quarrys in the south east


These have a place in Thurrock,so not far from you,Rainham ?.

http://www.ced.ltd.uk/html/contact/


----------



## Arana (3 Dec 2011)

nelson said:
			
		

> Arana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nelson you are now my hero! thank you!    looks like they have some really nice stuff especially like the look of their Harlequin Rockery Stone 8)


----------



## alginonuk (9 Feb 2012)

Hi everyone

This is a really inspiring post, I've been looking around shops and been really dissappointed with the quality of the stones I have found and how expensive they are.

So looking around the UK and using local stone looks like its produced great results.

I am from Nottingham and was thinking of going to look around Derbyshire and see what I can find.

Has anyone used any Derbyshire stone, or any other kind of stone that is near the East Midlands.

Thanks
James


----------



## chilled84 (9 Feb 2012)

alginonuk said:
			
		

> Hi everyone
> 
> This is a really inspiring post, I've been looking around shops and been really dissappointed with the quality of the stones I have found and how expensive they are.
> 
> ...



glad my thread inspires.


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Feb 2012)

not as gooda scapes as the others, but heres an old one of mine using stone found in a local laked area to me.


----------



## chilled84 (10 Feb 2012)

ianho said:
			
		

> not as gooda scapes as the others, but heres an old one of mine using stone found in a local laked area to me.



Fantastic


----------



## BigTom (11 Feb 2012)

Nano scape using lava rock collected from near me in Edinburgh -






http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=19590


----------



## Dave Spencer (11 Feb 2012)

Here is a scape I did a few years back, but never managed to finish. The rocks are from a quarry in N Wales.






Regards, Dave.


----------

